
Web Performance Best Practices - robg
http://code.google.com/intl/fi-FI/speed/page-speed/docs/rules_intro.html
======
seldo
See also Yahoo's own:

<http://developer.yahoo.com/performance/rules.html>

There are some in common (like avoiding CSS expressions) but less overlap than
you'd think.

[Disclaimer: I work for Yahoo]

------
jerryji
Warning: Page Speed effectively kills my FF (3.0.10 on Ubuntu Hardy) _even
after it is disabled_ (creepy) where I have no more than 6 tabs (with 3 of
them being Google Notebook, Google Reader and Gmail).

